# Misting timers



## leeroy1983 (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm looking to build a misting system, I was wondering what timing systems people use?
Thanks


----------



## saximus (Oct 20, 2012)

What sort of "misting system" are you building? If you're gonna use something like an ultrasonic humidifier you could just use a normal electrical timer


----------



## leeroy1983 (Oct 20, 2012)

I've got a small water pump and heap of small tubing. I was thing of connecting up a couple of irrigation mixers and getting a timer that I could set for 5-10 second spurts. But most of the timers I've found only have 1 min intervals. Which would end up drenching my tank. I've found a few timers overseas but none that are 240 volt


----------



## saximus (Oct 21, 2012)

Ah yeah I found the same problem a while ago when I was looking into this. That's why I ended up using ultrasonic humidifiers instead. If you want a cheaper/dodgier option you can also use a fish tank pump and an aeration stone. You can Google videos on how to set it up. Then, depending on your enclosure size and humidity level, you could probably run it for a few hours a day so any normal timer would work


----------



## smileysnake (Oct 21, 2012)

gday mate i bought a fogger/mister for $14 i only have it on for an hour or so then humidity generally gets up to 85% by the time i go to bed it has dropped to about 45% lights go out heating off then cos i have a pond with waterfall humidity goes back up to 95% overnight...hope i dont get shot for this... its for a green tree snake if i am doing something wrong can someone let me know cheers snake is happy and healthy......


----------



## Skitzmixer (Oct 21, 2012)

smileysnake said:


> gday mate i bought a fogger/mister for $14 i only have it on for an hour or so then humidity generally gets up to 85% by the time i go to bed it has dropped to about 45% lights go out heating off then cos i have a pond with waterfall humidity goes back up to 95% overnight...hope i dont get shot for this... its for a green tree snake if i am doing something wrong can someone let me know cheers snake is happy and healthy......




where'd you get the fogger / mister from?


----------



## saximus (Oct 21, 2012)

Skitzmixer said:


> where'd you get the fogger / mister from?



eBay. Search for "ultrasonic humidifier". They basically create what looks like cold steam


----------



## smileysnake (Oct 21, 2012)

yeah like saximus said ebay is a great place.and mine even has a pretty led light in it lol changes through about 4 colours...


----------



## Cypher69 (Oct 26, 2012)

I used to have an ultrasonic cleaner & every time I turned it on, my pet rats would freak out in pain due to the high frequency it emitted.
I'm just wondering whether the ultrasonic humidifier would have a negative affect on reptiles too..?


----------

